# Audi TT GT...!



## Rafael (May 7, 2007)

Good evening,

my name is Rafael, I live in Germany and as some of you have already seen
on the "show us..." thread I have an Audi TT MK2 coupé.

The car comes with several options like the red leather interior, adaptive light etc.

I own it for nearly one year and some mods (mostly with oem parts) have been done:

- H&R coilovers (had some H&R 30mm springs before)
- 19″ Segmentspoke in summer
- 19″ Doublespoke in winter
- MY 2011 S-Line front bumper with a silver lip
- MY 2011 grill with a silver frame
- foglight cover from black pack painted in black
- MY 2011 S-Line sideskirts 
- S-Line rear bumper
- S-Line rear diffusor carbon
- S-Line door sills
- fixed rear wing painted in silver / black
- oem exhaust tips
- mirror housings from Audi TTS
- oil cap from Audi R8
- water cap in black from the Lamborghini Gallardo

...some pictures of the "evolution":























































...a few weeks ago me and some friend did a 10 hours job:



































































































...this is the picture from that day I like most:









THANK YOU!!!

...as shown on the "show us..." thread I had a set of TTRS Rotors,
but I sold them after a few days because they didn't match the car IMO:










...and so this the current look of it:


















The next step is putting on some spacers - I promise taking pictures


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Beautiful....

Absolutely stunning. A lovely car.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Lovely looking car 8) some nice mods


----------



## Americo (Jan 19, 2009)

Great pics..Beautiful car!


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Think that's just made my mind up. Can you post sone part numbers please.


----------



## Rafael (May 7, 2007)

Part numbers could be a little problem because I didn't use part numbers for ordering.

I work at a car dealer and to be sure getting the right parts, I collected vin-codes to
order all parts. I told our part dealer to order the grill from car TRUZZZ8J..... and the
rear bumper from TRUZZ8J..... for example...

So to be honest, I don't have any part number for the parts on my car :?


----------



## hobbes300 (Jan 26, 2011)

That's lovely, I think the rotors was the right choice, it looks sleeker.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Stunning mate!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Shes looking good Rafael


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Looking good. Talk about slapping all the mods on in one hit lol ; the way to go...


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Very nice...


----------



## Rafael (May 7, 2007)

Thank you all...!

Hoped to post an update today, but the spacers didn't arrive yet...

Dino_Donis, if I ever had a TTS it would look like yours - I love this colour


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

now put a V8 in the back.


----------



## s1n1st4 (Feb 25, 2011)

wow! Awesome TT


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

WOW.. - speechless!


----------



## Boho (Jan 12, 2009)

Love the transformation, job well done.

Some of the things I have in plans changing too as some aspects are starting to look outdated eg front bumper. Looking to put coilovers too, still undecided if i want to lose the retractable spoiler. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rafael (May 7, 2007)

I forgot to put the latest pics in here...



VerTTigo said:


> Rafael said:
> 
> 
> > Added some spacers on front and rear:
> ...





















I am thinking about getting some BBS CH-R in 20" - what do you think about that?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Rafael said:


> I am thinking about getting some BBS CH-R in 20" - what do you think about that?


They weigh in 9x20" size 27.8 lbs, not the lichtest wheels around.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Very Nice looking Car


----------



## Rafael (May 7, 2007)

Thought about 8.5x20 ET40... 9x20 ET25 will never fit...


----------



## dpatchett25 (Feb 6, 2011)

It's stunning Rafael, nice Job


----------



## Rafael (May 7, 2007)

Thank you...! I appreciate all your comments


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Rafael said:


> - foglight cover from black pack painted in black


Hi Rafael, nice alterations. A question for you... what's the difference with the black pack fog light covers? Thanks


----------



## Rafael (May 7, 2007)

The usual TTS foglicght covers are aluminium silver...

The ones from black pack are black plastic (but not painted).
I decided to let them paint in glossy black to match the quattro grill 

Just a tiny detail


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh I see; of course. So they're like standard ones, but fit the TTS/SLine bumper.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Sorry but it looks like a TTRS wannabe with RS6 wheels ! Photos are nicely taken though


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

<sigh> ..... so it's not a nice car then?

Wake up Troll.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Seriously guys, what's with all the negativity about people transforming or changing aspects of their TT to TTS/TTRS?
Its not like anyone is putting a whale spoiler on it or a chavv'ed up exhaust system. They are official Audi parts bought from Audi and put on an Audi.

Not all of us can afford a TTS/TTRS.

Change the record guys and start being a bit more supportive rather than being rude.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

vwcheung said:


> Sorry but it looks like a TTRS wannabe with RS6 wheels ! Photos are nicely taken though


How can it possibly look like a TTRS wannabe with a TTS bodykit?


----------



## Giraffe (Apr 25, 2011)

The wheels look absolutely quality


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

maxamus007 said:


> Seriously guys, what's with all the negativity about people transforming or changing aspects of their TT to TTS/TTRS?
> Its not like anyone is putting a whale spoiler on it or a chavv'ed up exhaust system. They are official Audi parts bought from Audi and put on an Audi.
> 
> Not all of us can afford a TTS/TTRS.
> ...


I agree! If it's done tastefully - i.e. with OEM parts etc., then why not? It's his money and I understand why some people choose to do this. I've got a TTS, but I'm happy others want to emulate the look. Going too far would be putting a TTS badge on, but that's not what's happened here.

I think the car looks great, by the way


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

I also agree. Car looks great and isn't badges as something it's not. Love the wheels and would prefer them on my RS. Very similar to the wheels on my old Golf R. Very tasteful mods.


----------



## Rafael (May 7, 2007)

vwcheung said:


> Sorry but it looks like a TTRS wannabe with RS6 wheels ! Photos are nicely taken though


Nice comment 

There is not a single part (except the mirror housings) which is not from
the current 2011 S-Line look. Even the wheels can be ordered on the 2.0TFSI.

Also the fixed wing is not the TT-RS version.

So, I thank you for replying on this topic...

Edit: Got my black/magma-red floormats a few minutes ago


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Rafael said:


> Edit: Got my black/magma-red floormats a few minutes ago


Got any pics and a part number?


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Rafael said:


> vwcheung said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but it looks like a TTRS wannabe with RS6 wheels ! Photos are nicely taken though
> ...


Sorry Guys but Im not being rude or negative I do have a opinion like all of you on this forum, Yes the car is done nicely and the photos complement that,to most people who arent on this forum they would mistake it as TTS or TTRS even without the badges. Thats my point, yes not everyone can afford a TTRS but i personally wouldnt modify the body just for looks, engine mods are the way I would go, whats the point pulling up to the lights if it gets blown away by a Vauxhall VXR ir a Renalut Clio! 
Looks are good power is better


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

vwcheung said:


> whats the point pulling up to the lights if it gets blown away by a Vauxhall VXR ir a Renalut Clio!


Not being funny, but the days of me (and most of the folks on this forum) blasting away at lights and just being a yobbo behind the wheel are long gone.

You wount see many under 25's driving around in TT's because they aint cheap to buy, run and insure.

Some people see the TT as a sports car. Others like me see it as a thing of beauty which is why we do cosmetic mods.

You just ignore the clowns and yahoo's who want a race from one set of lights to the next. Makes them look even stupider!


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

maxamus007 said:


> vwcheung said:
> 
> 
> > whats the point pulling up to the lights if it gets blown away by a Vauxhall VXR ir a Renalut Clio!
> ...


Hi but why didnt you purchase a TDI instead of the TTS? I dont believe one one minute u dont put your foot down.
I believe most folks on this forum do blast their cars, look at all the modified TT MK1's on here! 
Yes your right that some use it as a sports car and some see it as a thing of beauty, i see it as both a pretty complete car for day for everyday use and also my TTRS has the power not to make me look stupid when i need it.


----------



## Rafael (May 7, 2007)

maxamus007 said:


> Rafael said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Got my black/magma-red floormats a few minutes ago
> ...


You get it this evening 

@ vwcheung:
I don't want my TT to look faster as it is - but whats wrong to put '11 S-Line
exterior parts with the Audi accessoires fixed wing on my car?

It has nothing to do with a wannabe... Maybe a wannabe 2011


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

vwcheung said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > vwcheung said:
> ...


Your argument is a little pointless considering the new base TT looks exactly like this car now anyway? And as for looking stupid, it's still a 2.0 turbo TT that will quite happily take on any of the cars you've mentioned! I Certainly haven't had any trouble making a mockery of anyone yet, be it a chav in an ST focus who for some reason thinks it's fast because it's orange or any Golf GTI that seem to all be driven by losers who want to race, the likes or a Clio or a Corsa even keeping up is a joke let alone getting blown away by one!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

richieshore said:


> a chav in an ST focus who for some reason thinks it's fast because it's orange


I'm having difficulty wrapping my head around this. I need some time...

Orange <> fast ? [smiley=book2.gif] 
:? 
[smiley=book2.gif] 
[smiley=gossip.gif]

He's right you know. :lol:

Back to the plot, Audi's standard fixed spoiler accessory <> RS spoiler. Question: who were fixed spoiler purchasers trying to emulate before the RS came along? :wink:


----------



## The_TT (Feb 11, 2009)

Admins can delete my post, and sorry all for my words but.. vwcheung you are sooo stupid OMG!


----------



## Rafael (May 7, 2007)

maxamus007 said:


> Rafael said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Got my black/magma-red floormats a few minutes ago
> ...


Here you are:










The part nubmer for both floormats on the sticker is: *8J1 863 691 F YPL*.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

I think your car looks great! I bought my TTS for both power and looks but spend more time posing and enjoying just driving it around than racing Clio's.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Rafael said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > Rafael said:
> ...


I want those!!


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Tastefully done mate  I enjoy the photos.

To the haters, he didn't put any TTS/TTRS badges unlike some bimmer drivers puttin M Badge on their 316i. All the parts are also 100% genuine Audi parts which makes it all the better!


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

VerTTigo said:


> I want those!!


Me too [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Rafael (May 7, 2007)

Oh I forgot that it is senseless posting the part number because
your steering wheel is on the wrong side [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Edit:

Just pre ordered a set of BBS CH-R 8.5x20 ET40 (R5T, I know they are heavy  )
They will be built in tree weeks and delivered one week later


----------



## Massari (May 4, 2009)

Nice wheel setup... take a look at my setup! I'm running 8.5 x 19 ET40...


----------



## AK_jnr (Apr 24, 2011)

Massari, those are awesome, what are they?


----------



## Massari (May 4, 2009)

These are the BBS CH-R's in 19".


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Massari said:


> These are the BBS CH-R's in 19".


Would love to put these on my TTRS. What size tyres have you used?

Would this offset give me issues on my car?


----------



## Rafael (May 7, 2007)

Maybe I will go for another wheel:










RS6 replica 9x20 ET45 (measures like OEM A8 wheels).

I have never chosen replicas but in this case I am seriously thinking about doing it...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Nah don't do it man. That car just looks like the suspension is broken. It looks stupid.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

20" wheels are just a step too far IMHO


----------



## Rafael (May 7, 2007)

You can order a TT-RS with 20", too... So I think it's the perfect size


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MXS said:


> 20" wheels are just a step too far IMHO


Yep, 19s are too crashy, but its all about choice.
18s are about right in terms or ride and handling for the TT


----------



## Massari (May 4, 2009)

ChinsVXR said:


> Massari said:
> 
> 
> > These are the BBS CH-R's in 19".
> ...


I have 245/35/19 tires... the offset is the best you can get, no issues at all!


----------



## Rafael (May 7, 2007)

I stopped all thoughts on changing wheels. I have two sets of OEM 19s - that's more than okay.

Ordered the OEM sport steering wheel at Audi today (incl. S-Line badge for you haters  ).


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Is that the dimply one? I wouldn't mind one of those if they came with standard trim. The plain wheel is too smooth even in its matte finish.


----------



## martinbanshee (May 24, 2010)

It's a nice looking car a some well taken photos there too.

Btw, that carpark in the first set of pics has one very clean floor.


----------



## EviL Ras (May 29, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> MXS said:
> 
> 
> > 20" wheels are just a step too far IMHO
> ...


Just moved from a Mercedes SLK with 18" alloys to a black edition TT with 19" wheels, and the TT is much smoother ride! I think its all a matter of experience! Its harder than the old ford focus MP3, but better than the SLK!


----------



## Rafael (May 7, 2007)

...now the child has officially a name:










People asked me what kind of TT I call my own and now I can
say "It's a GT" - I would never put an "S" or "RS" on my car.

But everyone sees that this one is not really stock, though
I was using just OEM parts for modding (except the coilovers).

The badge comes from the limited R8 GT.

Some will say it's stupid, but I like it


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Rafael said:


> ...now the child has officially a name:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

Very tastefully modded, and I like the rear badge too. I just wish Audi did a rear badge for the QS!


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Lovely conversion buddy but definaltely take those badges back off

Makes it look cheap


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

I bet that youll take it off a month from now...


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have to say car is gorgeous, however the mis-matched font on the badges would stop me doing the last little bit with the badge.

Other than that, it's beautiful.


----------



## Rafael (May 7, 2007)

Something new:










OEM sport steering wheel...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

where can i get those 20" ttrs rotors? plz help


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Rafael said:


> Something new:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the difference apart from the stitching?


----------



## batugundal (Jul 27, 2011)

love what you've done to it! great work! how much did it cost you ruffly in total?


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

batugundal said:


> love what you've done to it! great work! how much did it cost you ruffly in total?


He could have bought an RS with the mods and wheels he has had!


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

The white stitching doesn't match his Red interior.
Would look ok on the black leather/alc with white stitching.

20" rotors can be got from Audi, optional on the RS5


----------



## Rafael (May 7, 2007)

The stitching will be changed to black or red or black with red - don't know yet.

I got the TT for a low price because I am working for an independent car dealer.
So I got the cars and the parts cheaper than others...

Difference between my TT and an RS is still around EUR 25.000,- :wink:

Don't like the comparison to the RS because there is no RS part (except sideskirts
which are the same as S-Line) put on my car...

And just to complete the thread I post a picture which most of you already dislike:










See all information about this car on facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Audi-TT-GT-Coupé/206422959410168


----------



## TTShocking (Jun 10, 2010)

Rafael said:


> Something new:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steering Wheel is off an TT RS, it looks thicker than my TTS, looks it anyway........ (like my R32 steering wheel).

Taste fully good looking motor Rafael.....


----------



## Rafael (May 7, 2007)

The RS has the same but with the perforated leather...

Mine is from Audi Original Accessories.


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Love what you've done to the car.... makes me want to do the same 

I've got mine for little over 2 years now, and usualy this is when I get bored and want something new, but I think if I do this, I won't get bored with the car for a while longer.... still love the drive, but the outside would be nicer int he 2011 "livery" 

Again, great job.... did you have it done by an Audi dealer, or did you just buy the parts there ?

Greetz,
Tim


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Rafael said:


> Something new:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the "thicker" steering wheel ?
Can I have a part number please ????


----------



## Rafael (May 7, 2007)

Dear Tim,

I really appreciate your words - thank you x1000 

I had my TT for one year when I got bored a little bit and decided to do my "GT" mod  
I ordered the parts via the car dealer I am working for. With help of my friends we did
a 10h job to put on coils, the new front, sideskirts, doorsills, rear wing, rear incl carbon
diffusor and other stuff 

The steering wheel is the thicker one - yes.

If your car is without multifunction like mine the part number is 8P0064244.
If it's with multifunction the number is 8P0064244A.

Both numbers without airbag - you can take our old one.

Aaah, and if your car is with multifunction and shift paddles, you need 8P0064244C 

I had to wait 4-5 weeks for delivery.


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for that 

Will investigate withmy Audi dealer on Monday... hope it doesn't cost a fortune ;-)

I have multifunction, yes, but no paddles...

Thanks for the info...
Tim


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Be prepared for around £600 - maybe less as you have the airbag already


----------

